# Turbo Mk3 GTi *Need fmic advice*



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

I have a Turbo mk3 GTi with n old school EIP kit, side (flat mount) Looking to upgrade to a FMIC in the future. 

I was wondering what would be the best ideal size FMIC core, to fit, with as minimum hacking of the bumper skin and being able to fit A/c condenser. Worst case I'll hack the fins on the bumper, this car will have A/C. I know EIP made n FMIC kit, but it's very rare so I almost instantly scratch the idea of looking for one. I can get someone to make me nice pipes, I just need a good core advice. 

Any ideas and or input greatly appreciated 
:thumbup: 

Current inter-cooler.


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Ebay. Its a 27" wide 2.5" core. Dont kid yourself, the Ebay jobbie works very well. 










It wasent a kit 
I had to cut the rebar 
I did keep A/C


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

i dont mind buying a known core, do you know who makes the ebay ones ? 
do you know the height more or less ? I think the main issues is with the width. Your bumper looks bowed on the bottom. hmm 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

Bump for anymore input


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Most IC's are HP rated. You don't want a small IC just because it fit. If you have say 400hp, then you would look for a 400-450hp IC in the general dimensions you want. 

Next you stay within a certain size or run the risk of massive boost drop & minimal cooling. You want an IC that has tight fins. If you look at a pic of one, you can't see them. The tighter the fins, the more it slows the air down long enough for maximum cooling. They say an IC is at it's best in the first 6-8". Anything after is waste. There's more to an IC then most know. 

This is why this type of design is the most efficent...IMHO









You can find a good IC on Ebay. Try and get a general size from people here. Do a search as there are loads of IC pic threads.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

Precision 600

/thread










minor cutting to rebar.. cleaned the skin up


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

size? thanks guys


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

Precision 600-hp	31 1/2" L x 8" H x 3 1/2" D	2 3/4"

wow, hard to believe a 3.5" thick will fit right on a mk3 with n a/c condensor in there

hrm


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

yes it will fit with AC. in an mk3 we weld tabs onto the front crossmemeber where the front motor mount bolts to.. this moves the rad back farther to give more room upfront.

then you get rid of the old lower rad support since it now sits on the crossmemeber..

then trim the rebar and fire it in there


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

Not sure if I can move the radiator much more back, as there seems to be very little space with the SP intakemanifold


----------

